# SOLD — Attwood/Swivl-Eze Pedestals w/Slider $150



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

278 Pro Pedestal Base 10" High

Heavy-duty casting easily supports popular oversized helm seats.

Improved slider motion facilitates easy fore and aft










Rednek


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

What is the diameter of the tube? Tnx


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

captainshotgun said:


> What is the diameter of the tube? Tnx


The 278 Series is 2 7/8” in diameter. 


Rednek


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

SOLD. Please remove. 

Thanks,


Rednek


----------

